# new one finished and another project



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

here is a silverado i just finished, and my pathfinder turned hardbody project. let me know what you think.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

cool


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they look good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those look good bro


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Trucks look sick, Are those Aoshima 19's LX Kranze Wheels? i love those wheels. Where did you get the nissan Body from?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jun 8 2009, 01:00 PM~14129715
> *Trucks look sick, Are those Aoshima 19's LX Kranze Wheels? i love those wheels. Where did you get the nissan Body from?
> *


the 1:24 pathfinder kit


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sick builds bro!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jun 8 2009, 03:19 PM~14128628
> *here is a silverado i just finished,  and my pathfinder turned hardbody project.  let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> ...


DAM GOOD WORK BRO!! KEEP IT UP BECAUSE I'M LOOKING INTO YOUR BUILDS  :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

got tons of projects going on so stay tuned. thanks for all the great words. try and get some new pics tomorrow of some recently finished stuff.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

nice builds bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I knew you'd be back! Trucks are looking sweet. I love the silverado frame work.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really nice builds!!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

i never really went away, just didnt have alot of time the past 3-4 months to get into my models. got married and had to settle into everything first, now its game on. lol. thanks again for all the great comments. each one i build i try to up my standards with it.


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Builds look sick. Love the frame work. More and more minitruckers on here man I love it. Lets see some more! Late.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

damn those are clean. you gave me more modivation to work on my s-10. so far it is C-notched but thats about it








By the way, the search engine is down right now, is there a topic for minitrucks?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

very nice !!!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks guys for all the compliments. didnt get a chance to take any pics, maybe do it tomorrow.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great looking builds man.Love the idea of turning a pathfinder into a hardbody.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

finally was able to take a few pics. first is a 1/20 s10 xcab with the newer style front end. second one is the 99 silverado turned regular cab and 06 front end custom fitted..


----------



## S10XtremeSR (Apr 23, 2009)

wow the 98+ S10 is really sweet. Great builds bro.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jun 8 2009, 07:29 PM~14130671
> *nice builds bro  :thumbsup:
> *


*X-2!!!*


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The new projects look killer man.Did you scratchbuild the front ends?Where did you find the ext. cab dime?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Sick looking trucks and frames bro :biggrin: . Keep it up, cant wait to c that hardbody done


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Dime and Silverado are sick bro!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

s10 is from 2 1/20 scale lindburg kits. the front on the s10 is from a dub city astro van. the silverado front end is from the lexani silverado diecast. i made the core support out of styrene to fit araund the grill i will get a pic of it later.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

well here is a project i put on the shelf last summer. decided to get it out and try and finish it. it is a 1/18 scale diecast. stock floor body dropped and air bags. still a long way to finish. going to do a full custom interior and figure out a motor and then body work and paint. here are a bunch of pics of where i am at with it now.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

looks real good dawg!!!! great work homie!!!


----------



## S10XtremeSR (Apr 23, 2009)

I really like the look of this so far. Stock floor BD is rare in diecast.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Although Im not a big fan of die casts, that is pretty sick work bro!!!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

just noticed in the pic, the brake rotors will get drilled out for a little extra detail. never done any work on diecast, so this is a first. thanks for the comments. going to try and get the hardbody and the silverado done this week. also started on a skyline.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam If I didnt kno that was a diecast I wouldve thought it was the real thing!!! :biggrin: Great work bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn,that diecast ram is sik.You've just given me an idea for some of the DubCity diecasts I got sitting in a box in storage.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

well made progress on getting the skyline done. thats about all i got time to do. so here is the pics. got alot of work going on, just not alot of time to do it. unfortunatly the Hardbody had an accident while painting it, so its going to get redone. i added the side view mirrors since these pics were done.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

you got alot of badas builds. im likeing the dodge project going on. i like how you body dropped four doors, they look sick man. cant wait to see the dodge finished.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Skyline looks killer!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Came out clean bro, nice job :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

deam all dis builds are fuken sik :0 :worship: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Nissan Skyline R34 Spec V from tamiya? Came out good man, good job. Love the wheel choice too..Volk TE37 are my favorite wheels! :thumbsup:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

GOT SOME CLEAN RIDES GOING ON AWESOME JOB ON THE HARDBODY SICK!!!!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks guys for the comments, im getting back on the silverado this week. try and finish it up this weekend. also working on an old project ford ranger excab on 22s. try and get some pics up soon.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jun 16 2009, 04:35 PM~14209692
> *well here is a project i put on the shelf last summer.  decided to get it out and try and finish it.  it is a 1/18 scale diecast.  stock floor body dropped and air bags.  still a long way to finish.  going to do a full custom interior and figure out a motor and then body work and paint.  here are a bunch of pics of where i am at with it now.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a damn nice truck!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks Jevries. 

Ram is coming along slowly. finally started on the interior for it. dash will be all molded up smooth and a custom console was built. also has a smoothed and painted headliner. trying to find some 1/18 subs for it. 

Hardbody was painted but didnt like the finish on it. so it got a bath and is now getting smoothed back out and ready for another shot at paint.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

finally an update on the ram. started on doing all the body work. bed is almost complete and ready for paint. frame is done and painted black. console is done, pics show how it flows from front to back also a pic of the headliner and the shaved cowl. if i can find some subs they will go in the console. long list of little stuff i need to build for it. so throw up some commenst on the little progress i have done so far.


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

that Ram is awesome.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sick, top-notch work in here.... diecast or not.... you are building it and i love it homie.... keep up the kick ass custom shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 26 2009, 09:28 PM~14310836
> *fukkin sick, top-notch work in here.... diecast or not.... you are building it and i love it homie.... keep up the kick ass custom shit  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 Nice work!!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks guys, i strive to put out quality, quantity doesnt matter if you build crap. lol. most people here build for quality so thats why i am here. appreciate you guys alot.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

little progress! u did alot. ram is looking super good man. keep up the good work, its nice to see a four door truck thats not a chevy or ford being bodydropped. it very unique truck. :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

finally got some time to update a little. got some painting done to the ram. also a few pics of the paint on the hardbody. pics dont do it justice but i think it turned out great this time. also started over on the cab and going to suicide the doors on it. so the cab will be awhile longer. last few pics are a dually i added some semi wheels to. its a hotwheels size. well thats enought talking, i know you all want to see the pics.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

i will try and get some more pics up tomorrow.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The Ram is lookin sick!!! Amazing what you are doin to it!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

wow my thread made it to page 5. definatly needs an update. so here goes. ram is finished. custom made compressors to somewhat match viairs. and the fullsize has been painted and hopefully finished up this weekend. have a ton of little things to do to it. also have about 20 other projects going and a few to start from my birthday last week. onto some pics.


























big bad ram


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

ram is too sick homie !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

stuff is looking real good Pat !


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

That Ram is just amazing.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks for all the kind words. appreciate you all.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Crazy bro, that ram looks killer :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

holy shit that ram is ummm JAWDROPPING! nice man work keep it up.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The ram looks sik man.Great job.Can't wait to see more on the silverado.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

going to try and get as close to done on the silverado the next day or so. trying to run a custom exhaust on it, and a few other things. then onto putting it all together. thanks again on the comments.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

went for this same look with my silverado. gotta little work to do then some pics tomorrow.

http://socalcustoms.com/Shows/2009/SummerM...es/IMG_7380.jpg


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

99 silverado kit. cut down to regular cab. added the 06 front end from a diecast. custom interior, fully shaved and added led style taillights. and exhaust coming up through the bed and aluminum tip through roll pan. flamed steering wheel from SCALEDREAMS.com console with subs. only thing left to do is make the engine cover and intake. other then that its complete.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

next up is the pathfinder converted into a hardbody. it almost went to the trash from getting crushed. but i saved it somehow. anyways. its Vette powered, custom dash and console with subs. hot rod bucket seats. toyota front bumper shaved with billet insert. shaved corner lights. molded and shaved bed with body line all the way around. think that is about it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Seriously bro, those are just plain sick!!! Great job on those.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 29 2009, 05:46 PM~14618832
> *Seriously bro, those are just plain sick!!! Great job on those.
> *


X 2


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Sick bro, both of them rides are crazy. Im liking the hardbody alot bro, never thought of converting a pathfinder kit. Great job :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks for all the comments, be sure check out the ram on page 3.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The silverado is sik man.The hardbody is just killer.Great job on converting the pathfinder into a hardbody.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

bumping it back up to get some more feedback. check page 3 for the ram also. thanks again for all the good comments.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ram is lookin sick as hell homie. Great work.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Excellent work homie!! Trucks are lookin' clean!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK WORK HOMIE , REARENDS LOOK CRAZY !! :thumbsup:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks for the comments and taking the time to check out my work. got a few more projects im working on. post them up soon.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

well i got my nova done. im not as satisfied with it though. its ok i guess. and i got a new toy. you can see it in the last pic. gonna practice with this air brush and then move to a better one later on.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

well havent updated in awhile. finished these 2 a few weeks ago. and started a suburban project and been working on a few other suprises coming soon. well here they are.

this one was painted orange fingernail polish approx. 10 years ago. found it in the attic and though i would finish it. sprayed the roof with some black metal flake and the coated the whole thing in some white pearl. some foiling and some huge wires with a lowered suspension. 


































95 ram ex cab. 2 cabs and 2 hoods to make this one. all shaved and smoothed cab and bed. made the body line flow around the bed. cut the grills out and added some mesh behind them. full custom frame. hemi engine with custom intake. sound system hehind front seats. smoothed dash. aoshima rims.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Sep 29 2009, 04:47 PM~15220819
> *well havent updated in awhile.  finished these 2  a few weeks ago.  and started a suburban project and been working on a few other suprises coming soon.  well here they are.
> 
> this one was painted orange fingernail polish approx. 10 years ago.  found it in the attic and though i would finish it.  sprayed the roof with some black metal flake and the coated the whole thing in some white pearl.  some foiling and some huge wires with a lowered suspension.
> ...


Great lookin 300.
That extended cab Ram is sik.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam bro both those rides are looking sik. I like that frame on the dodge...its crazy :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks guys. appreciate the comments.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Holy fuk those are awesome!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

some nice builds there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Like the frame work you do !


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 08:22 AM~15226254
> *Like  the  frame  work  you  do !
> *


X2... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice job.....


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks everyone. i actually waste so much styrene just to get these done. its worth it though in the end.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

gonna try and get some new pics up tomorrow of what i have been up to on this suburban. keep the comments coming guys. thanks for looking.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

well its been a month so definatly an update coming today. nothing finished yet. been kinda cold here so havent been able to paint anything. got some nice projects going though. stay tuned.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Aug 14 2009, 10:26 PM~14773887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we got the same brush :cheesy:
works great for me so far!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

ok BIG update with new pics. 








crew cab dually
































nissan cut down to regular cab.
















impala shaved everything, custom trunk, air bags. 
















regular cab silverado. 








suburban. used 2 tahoes to try and create the sub.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^ Nice projects bro 

I keep my eye on the Impala


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Sweet burb! the area behind the rear wheel wells need extension too.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

NICE WORK DUDE


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

dude your frame work is serious man! some nice pics to follow too, if anyone wants to try this shit themselves too  




keep it comein big mike :biggrin:


----------



## S10XtremeSR (Apr 23, 2009)

Damn bro. Love the projects so far


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

rides r lookin good homie keep up the great work


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice loooking projects


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Good lookin projects.Keep us posted on all of them.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good! building scratch frames is fun, but i hear yah on the waste of styrene to get it right! :uh:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks for all the comments. going to try and update more often now. so watch out!!! lol


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Bro! i like your style of builds homie keep pics coming :cheesy:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks alot Gil.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck, those are some sweet builds you got goin. I dont really have a favorite, they are all sick, but if I had to choose which one I liked the best, it would have to be the crew cab dually.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 18 2009, 11:27 AM~15701554
> *Fuck, those are some sweet builds you got goin. I dont really have a favorite, they are all sick, but if I had to choose which one I liked the best, it would have to be the crew cab dually.
> *



X-2, THEY ALL R SICK AS FAWK , I GOTTA GO WITH THE IMPALA THOUGH :thumbsup:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice work


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Great work bro, frames are really sick . What size tubing are u using for the detail notch work?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

WOW!!!!! :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to say with all these bad ass scratchbuilt frames being done somebody needs to do a tutorial so we can all learn how.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

hey ace, next frame i build i will do my best to show step by step.


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

like the color on the hardbody check out mine(if i can figure out how to load pics) .http://s664.photobucket.com/albums/vv8/bagds10/?action=view&current=000_0064.jpg


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

yours is the 1-20 scale looks like. the blue one i just started is the same. the red one i did is a 1/24 or 1/25 scale pathfinder i cut up.


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah a dually. i wish i could find a 1/20 aoshima toyota, cause the 1/24 i got doesnt fit in with the 1/20. but whatever...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Nov 19 2009, 05:45 AM~15712222
> *hey ace,  next frame i build i will do my best to show step by step.
> *


Thanx man,I would really appreciate that.So will many others on here.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

well here is a little update. ranger stock floor body dropped. cantilever suspension. still have to build the fuel cell and figure out what engine to run. then finishe the bed and do body work.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jan 4 2010, 06:36 PM~16181298
> *well here is a little update.  ranger stock floor body dropped.  cantilever suspension. still have to build the fuel cell and figure out what engine to run.  then finishe the bed and do body work.
> 
> 
> ...






IM SORRY BRO, YOU HAVE THE SICKEST FRAME WORK AROUND HERE  

KILLER JOB MAN, AND SOMEBODY PLEASE EXPLAIN A STOCK FLOOR BODY DROP!

I KNOW WHAT IT IS, JUST DONT KNOW HOW ITS DONE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sick back half!!!! Damn


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

Thats right up there with one of the craziest back halfs I have ever seen. Frigging awesome man.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jan 4 2010, 03:36 PM~16181298
> *well here is a little update.  ranger stock floor body dropped.  cantilever suspension. still have to build the fuel cell and figure out what engine to run.  then finishe the bed and do body work.
> 
> 
> ...


godaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmm :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn nice work thats badass does it all move to?


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

no its not moveable. just try to make it look as realistic as possible.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

IT LOOKS SWEET BRO!!!! AWESOME FRAME WORK... I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO WORK SOMETHING LIKE THIS FOR A WHILE... VERY SLOW PROCESS FOR ME... SICK THOUGH... VERY SICK....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 4 2010, 04:27 PM~16181803
> *IM SORRY BRO, YOU HAVE THE SICKEST FRAME WORK AROUND HERE
> 
> KILLER JOB MAN, AND SOMEBODY PLEASE EXPLAIN A STOCK FLOOR BODY DROP!
> ...


http://www.sporttruck.com/techarticles/041...sics/index.html

There you go :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 4 2010, 09:18 PM~16183083
> *http://www.sporttruck.com/techarticles/041...sics/index.html
> 
> There you go  :biggrin:
> *





thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

nice frame work! man, and i thought my frames looked good! lol, what wheels are those on the reg cab silverado? and what wheels you using on the dually? thanx! but keep up the great work!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

the wheels on the silverado are aoshima. you can find them on hlj.com and the wheels on the dually are from a semi kit. i think it was a aeromax or something like that. 

thanks for all the comments.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

its not like i dont have a ton of projects started, but here is the latest. its a 1/16 scale chevy colorado crew cab. left the ground effects for the trash and sectioned the front bumper, cut the cab and bed apart. made a roll pan and used styrene to smooth the bulk head on the bed. started body work. cab will get the windows all cut out, interior made from scratch, shave the emblems off and side moldings. need to find 4 seats that match, and a steering wheel. still deciding on cutting the hood open or not. also im going to make tubs for the bed and smooth the floor out. then its FRAME TIME!!! as of now it will get what looks to be 18s for the front and 20s in the back. wish i could find some better wheels. ok so heres the pics.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that's going to be cool when ya get done.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

just wish i was able to do this to my real colorado. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jan 28 2010, 08:09 AM~16437891
> *its not like i dont have a ton of projects started,  but here is the latest.  its a 1/16 scale chevy colorado crew cab.  left the ground effects for the trash and sectioned the front bumper, cut the cab and bed apart.  made a roll pan and used styrene to smooth the bulk head on the bed. started body work.  cab will get the windows all cut out, interior made from scratch,  shave the emblems off and side moldings.  need to find 4 seats that match,  and a steering wheel. still deciding on cutting the hood open or not. also im going to make tubs for the bed and smooth the floor out.  then its FRAME TIME!!!  as of now it will get what looks to be 18s for the front and 20s in the back.  wish i could find some better wheels.  ok so heres the pics.
> 
> 
> ...




:0 damn knowin you....................... this is gonna be sick as fawk!

lookin good so far bro!


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

damn! these are bad ass!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks for the comments


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jan 28 2010, 06:09 AM~16437891
> *its not like i dont have a ton of projects started,  but here is the latest.  its a 1/16 scale chevy colorado crew cab.  left the ground effects for the trash and sectioned the front bumper, cut the cab and bed apart.  made a roll pan and used styrene to smooth the bulk head on the bed. started body work.  cab will get the windows all cut out, interior made from scratch,  shave the emblems off and side moldings.  need to find 4 seats that match,  and a steering wheel. still deciding on cutting the hood open or not. also im going to make tubs for the bed and smooth the floor out.  then its FRAME TIME!!!  as of now it will get what looks to be 18s for the front and 20s in the back.  wish i could find some better wheels.  ok so heres the pics.
> 
> 
> ...



DDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM!!! GREAT START SO-FAR BRO!! LOOK INTO THE 1/16TH SCALE 1984 VETT FOR THE DRIVE TRAIN AND THE SEATS FOR IT! ONLY BAD THING IS THAT YOU'LL NEED TWO O THE THEM FOR THE SEATS BRO!! I'M KEEP'N AN EYE OUT FOR THIS ONE!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jan 28 2010, 06:09 AM~16437891
> *its not like i dont have a ton of projects started,  but here is the latest.  its a 1/16 scale chevy colorado crew cab.  left the ground effects for the trash and sectioned the front bumper, cut the cab and bed apart.  made a roll pan and used styrene to smooth the bulk head on the bed. started body work.  cab will get the windows all cut out, interior made from scratch,  shave the emblems off and side moldings.  need to find 4 seats that match,  and a steering wheel. still deciding on cutting the hood open or not. also im going to make tubs for the bed and smooth the floor out.  then its FRAME TIME!!!  as of now it will get what looks to be 18s for the front and 20s in the back.  wish i could find some better wheels.  ok so heres the pics.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you got another sik lookin build comin bro.Keep us updated.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn bro. That is gonna be bad ass fo sho!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice work dogg...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean work, nice frame work also. :wow:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks fellas!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin nice already!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that colorado is badass who makes it?


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jan 28 2010, 05:09 AM~16437891
> *its not like i dont have a ton of projects started,  but here is the latest.  its a 1/16 scale chevy colorado crew cab.  left the ground effects for the trash and sectioned the front bumper, cut the cab and bed apart.  made a roll pan and used styrene to smooth the bulk head on the bed. started body work.  cab will get the windows all cut out, interior made from scratch,  shave the emblems off and side moldings.  need to find 4 seats that match,  and a steering wheel. still deciding on cutting the hood open or not. also im going to make tubs for the bed and smooth the floor out.  then its FRAME TIME!!!  as of now it will get what looks to be 18s for the front and 20s in the back.  wish i could find some better wheels.  ok so heres the pics.
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:  :yes:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

jake the rado is from a chevy parts website. i found a link to it on google.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

well finally had some time to do an update. have tons of projects going on. managed to finish these 2 up, suburban still needs an engine, but other then that its done. forgot to take some interior shots, but it is just color matched dash with some peanut butter color on the rest. sub box and tank and compressors in back.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice builds ... :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

builds look real good bro


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 3 2010, 08:18 PM~17088289
> *well finally had some time to do an update.  have tons of projects going on.  managed to finish these 2 up,  suburban still needs an engine, but other then that its done.  forgot to take some interior shots,  but it is just color matched dash with some peanut butter color on the rest.  sub box and tank and compressors in back.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

looks good you need an LS7 in that burb :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nice ass burban! rides lookin good up in here!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides look good in here.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice bro, i like :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

suburban looks badass


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks alot guy, im in need of another f250 cab and an interior bucket. if anyone else has one hit me up.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn those look bad ass! The Burban looks dope homie!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great lookin builds bro.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks guys. i have til the end of this month to get what i can done, then we should be moving into the house in may if all goes well. so i may be out of building for a few weeks, but you know i will be back at it as soon as i can.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Suburban looks clean, bro.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks again. also a top secret project is on the way. only hint i will give is, i will need to find or make a bed for it. never seen one built custom, so oppurtunity given i had to get one and do it. you will see it soon, but only after getting the major work done on it.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

still havent gotten all the parts together for the secret project. but working on finishing one of the 3 crew cabs up. not completely satisfied with it, but its ok i guess. started on the trailer 3 yrs ago and it got put away, found it in a parts box and knew it had to be finished. also you will see 2 other projects i have going on. 


























































here is an old project some wanted to see finished up. added the lower fender wells on the rear from a junk caprice. started painting everything, should be finished up soon.

























GOT COMPRESSORS????? all hand built. i have about 10 or more sets made now.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like the dually and the compressors look good i neada make some


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sick work mayne :biggrin: them compressors are serious


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks alot fellas.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks sik bro I like the idea with the trailer, been kicn that idea around as well :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks man, it was easy to make besides using like 10 different sizes of tubing and 2 different thicknesses of sheet. now i have to figure out the suspension i want under it. and then to the secret project that will pull this thing.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

About how long is the trailer???


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

the deck on it is about 15 in. width is 3 1/2 in and the goose neck extension is roughly 4 in. so a total of 19 in long. i made it to fit 2 ex cab minis on as you can see in the one pic. i may build a set of ramps for it to look more realistic or just leave it the way it is just for looks.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 21 2010, 01:55 PM~17260665
> *the deck on it is about 15 in.  width is 3 1/2 in and the goose neck extension is roughly 4 in.  so a total of 19 in long.  i made it to fit 2 ex cab minis on as you can see in the one pic.  i may build a set of ramps for it to look more realistic or just leave it the way it is just for looks.
> *


Cool thanks, it looks good and fits the minis perfectly


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Projects lookin killa bro.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 21 2010, 12:36 PM~17259329
> *still havent gotten all the parts together for the secret project.  but working on finishing one of the 3 crew cabs up.  not completely satisfied with it,  but its ok i guess.  started on the trailer 3 yrs ago and it got put away,  found it in a parts box and knew it had to be finished.  also you will see 2 other projects i have going on.
> 
> 
> ...


man that dually is sick, and i love the trailer, where did ya get an old body x-cab S-10, i need one bad. great job on all of it. keep up the killer work.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome work bro'...do u use diecast most of da time? 
keep up da good work...laterz.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

awesome work man, youve got some sick trucks there! keep up the good work!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they look good


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 22 2010, 08:04 AM~17268279
> *Awesome work bro'...do u use diecast most of da time?
> keep up da good work...laterz.
> *


no only one diecast dodge ram and its 1/18 scale. everything i do is plastic.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SICK!!! Cant wait to see that Impala all done too!!!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

builds are sick bro !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks man. love your paint work by the way.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

come outa nowhere lol................ builds look real good bro!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jul 10 2010, 07:20 PM~18013163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badasss bro


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

I like it all!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Killa lookin' builds bro.What did you use to build the tahoe?


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

its the top part of the escalde with the lower portions of the silverado. sectioned together to line up the body lines. then carved lines for the rear doors.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jul 10 2010, 07:20 PM~18013163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that tahoe looks sick nice job


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks jake!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice work in here bro


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks alot!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jul 10 2010, 09:20 PM~18013163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

been way too long since i updated. here is a little update. old project from about 6 yrs ago i guess. minituning rear 300mm tire and belt drive system. 80% custom frame. supercharger. custom bars, tank, long rake with custom forks. custom oil tank and rear caliper. rear fender widend about 3/8s of an inch. turner out ok.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Sep 23 2010, 05:34 AM~18640158
> *been way too long since i updated.  here is a little update.  old project from about 6 yrs ago i guess.  minituning rear 300mm tire and belt drive system.  80% custom frame. supercharger. custom bars, tank, long rake with custom forks.  custom oil tank and rear caliper.  rear fender widend about 3/8s of an inch.  turner out ok.
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I love that gas tank !!!!!!!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks trend...!!!!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Nov 22 2010, 02:43 PM~19133226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this looks like fun..way cool.. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats gonna be sick!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I see you puttin in some sick work homie !!!!!!!!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah i have alot going on right now. trying to line up a few to paint before winter too. not sure if it will happen though. thanks for the comments fellas, means alot.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lots of killer stuff in hear


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

sick work


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

wow. cant believe its been 4 years or so since I have been on here. here is one of my newer projects. meng f350 dually custom.


----------

